# Sore Nipples.



## Rip (Nov 14, 2014)

Recently, I've been noticing that my left nipple is sore. 
I'm taking 200 mg /week of Test C and 1 mg of anastrozole twice per week. It's pharmaceutical grade.
Shouldn't that take care of the problem? 
What should I do? 

HELP

Thanks guys,
Rip


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 14, 2014)

Get blood work to check E2 levels. Preferable a sensitive assay E2 panel. Check privatemdlabs, personal labs, and labsmd for deals. Sore nipples is just one symptom of gyno but there are also many other things that can cause sore nipples. I'd guess that E2 isn't your issue though as that should be plenty of AI for your test dose.


----------



## DF (Nov 14, 2014)

Agree with Doc.  That is quite a bit of Adex for the test dose.


----------



## Rip (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks guys. 
My most recent blood results are from 10/14/2014
Test Total 1098
Test Free 23.1
Estradiol, Sensitive  3  *LOW*
Estrogens, Total 72


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 14, 2014)

Rip said:


> Thanks guys.
> My most recent blood results are from 10/14/2014
> Test Total 1098
> Test Free 23.1
> ...



That's pretty low for Estradiol. I'd be surprised if you developed gyno or symptoms with E2 that low. The rest look pretty good.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 14, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> That's pretty low for Estradiol. I'd be surprised if you developed gyno or symptoms with E2 that low. The rest look pretty good.



Just means he is palying with his nipples too hard lol. :32 (16):


----------



## DF (Nov 14, 2014)

With E2 that low be careful you don't develop tendonitis & joint pain issues.  I'd recommend taking .25mg adex at your current test dose.


----------



## Canadian muscle (Nov 15, 2014)

try not to play with your nipples too much. They might start to grow


----------



## Rip (Nov 15, 2014)

They're 1mg tablets. How about 1/2 twice per week?


----------



## DF (Nov 15, 2014)

Rip said:


> They're 1mg tablets. How about 1/2 twice per week?



That would be better than your current dose.


----------



## Rip (Nov 17, 2014)

I cut back to .7 ml and cut the anastrozole in half.


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 17, 2014)

Rip said:


> I cut back to .7 ml and cut the anastrozole in half.



Rip did also get rid of your nipple clamps and pumps too?


----------



## Rip (Nov 18, 2014)

I cant give them up. LOL.


----------



## Rip (Nov 18, 2014)

it's only the 1 nipple.  It feels like a pimple that needs to be popped.


----------



## DF (Nov 18, 2014)

Rip said:


> it's only the 1 nipple.  It feels like a pimple that needs to be popped.



With that low dose of test & the AI I don't think this is gyno.  Maybe get that thing checked Rip.  It could be something else that should be checked.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 18, 2014)

have you ever ran tren or deca..??

or any other 19-nor compound?


----------



## Rip (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks a lot DF. Sounds about right. I think I will.


----------



## snake (Nov 21, 2014)

Rip,

Did you get any blood work done since you started this post. I was wondering how you were making out.


----------



## Rip (Dec 18, 2014)

Still have a small lump. 
I just had blood results again. 
This time my Test was really low.
Testosterone, Serum 433 
Estrradiol 7.8

According to Lab Corp, Their ref interval is 348-1197
I'm 433

I still have a small lump.
What about Tamoxifen?


----------



## Rip (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi guys, 
Can someone who knows there stuff please give me some feedback and advice? 
I just had my blood taken and my Testosterone was 433.
I still have a small sore lump. 
Thanks


----------



## Maijah (Dec 21, 2014)

How much test were you taking when you had the blood drawn?


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 21, 2014)

gotta agree with everyone. 200 is my trt dose you should not even need a a.i.


----------



## PHOENIX (Dec 21, 2014)

"...should not need a a.i." Unless he takes medications that cause Gyno / hormone imbalance. I.e., Luekine in my instance.


----------



## Rip (Dec 24, 2014)

I was on 500mg Test and .5mg of Anastrozole. 
I'm taking .7 mg of test now and .5mg of anastrozole. 
They're a 1mg tablet and I break them in half.


----------



## Rip (Dec 24, 2014)

A few years ago, I was going through a Doctor/clinic in Florida and he had me taking 1mg of anastrozole twice/week and 10mg Tamoxifen twice per week with 200mg of Test. 
I don't think they knew what they were doing. 
At one point, he prescribed 200mg of Deca/week and never mentioned Caber the entire time. 

Now, I'm only taking .7cc of Test which I guess is 140mg. I have a feeling I'm prone to Aromatization tendencies.


----------



## philipj (Jan 10, 2015)

Back when I had a lady who was a RN.  She explained that immediately after sperm fertilized and egg, the baby was female and would be outfitted with nipples.  About the 6th week sex was assigned, thus males have nipples.    With that knowledge most men are ashamed to ever admit that there is a sexual arousal from nipple play.  Think about it, a lady friend and you were making out, and she brushed her hand or fingers and touched a nipple.    Felt good didn't it, and you do not was to think about it let alone ever talk about that.........because just maybe......


----------



## Jusliftin420 (Jan 10, 2015)

What the hell are u getting at wit the nipple play hahaha.... But I'm new to this forum but i had a cycle that was just test c and adex it was my first and only one of my nipples got REALLY sore i thought there was like a cyst in it but i got blood work done and everything was normal oh by the way forgot it was 500 mg test with .5 adex eod but anyway my blood work came back fine great actually i think i still have the results somewhere so i just continued the cycle since it was only two weeks left and during pct actually even before pct while i was waiting to start pct it went away so i think it was just a slight side effect i dont know how far into your cycle you are but mine did go away after i finished my cycle it was a bitch and annoying but i never got gyno i dont know if that helps but i can sympathize with your situation


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Jan 11, 2015)

Jusliftin420 said:


> What the hell are u getting at wit the nipple play hahaha.... But I'm new to this forum but i had a cycle that was just test c and adex it was my first and only one of my nipples got REALLY sore i thought there was like a cyst in it but i got blood work done and everything was normal oh by the way forgot it was 500 mg test with .5 adex eod but anyway my blood work came back fine great actually i think i still have the results somewhere so i just continued the cycle since it was only two weeks left and during pct actually even before pct while i was waiting to start pct it went away so i think it was just a slight side effect i dont know how far into your cycle you are but mine did go away after i finished my cycle it was a bitch and annoying but i never got gyno i dont know if that helps but i can sympathize with your situation




Justliftin...man wtf? You said in the chatbox at around 0130 on 1/11/15 that you've never had real gear before. If you got sore nipples, you did not get fake gear....at worst it was underdosed, but you should have been able to see at least some results...11 years of research my ass...people who are bored like me who work nightshifts are gonna pick up on inconsistencies, I guarantee it.


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Jan 11, 2015)

Exact time was 0044.


----------



## Rip (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks DF. I have an appointment with a primary on Monday. I'm hoping she'll send me for an ultrasound.  
Although, I just discovered that a medication I've been taking has been known to cause Hyperprolactinemia as a side-effect. I'm thinking of stopping it and taking caber. What do you think? Do you think it will help?


----------



## CNYC (Jan 18, 2015)

I'd wait for bloods to come back to see about prolactin if E2 is low. From what I read prolactin can certainly make your nipples sore/ ache I think that is what happened with my case. In the meantime i'd start taking some P5P if you think it is prolactin see if that helps at all before jumping onto Caber. My E2 was low, but prolactin towards the top end (this was a 6 weeks after PCT and the onset of soreness / puffy).


----------



## Rip (Jan 18, 2015)

What is P5P? 
Did the symptoms go away? 
Thanks CNYC!


----------



## Rip (Jan 19, 2015)

I stopped taking the anastrozole and the med that is known to have hyperprolactinemia as a side-effect. 
I'm going to the Dr. today and hoping to get a referral for an ultra-sound. 
I don't know if I should start taking caber.


----------



## wabbitt (Jan 19, 2015)

DF said:


> With that low dose of test & the AI I don't think this is gyno.  Maybe get that thing checked Rip.  It could be something else that should be checked.



Good advice!


----------



## Rip (Jan 20, 2015)

I had blood taken to determine prolactin levels today. 
We'll see


----------



## Rip (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for all the help


----------



## wabbitt (Jan 27, 2015)

So what was the problem?


----------



## Rip (Jan 28, 2015)

Well, apparently my prolactin, progesterone, and estrogen are in the normal range. 
According to the Doctor, who read the ultra-sound, It's a duct...she said it's mild gyno. How in the #$%$#@!@# did I get that if my blood doesn't show abnormalities?  It's not visible yet, but I can feel it. It's a lump and it's a little tender. 
If anyone knows anything I can do, please tell me?


----------



## Rip (Jan 31, 2015)

I did do Tren a while back wand was taking caber, but maybe it was bogus, or maybe I stopped it too soon. What can I do now? Can anyone help? Thanks, in advance.


----------

